# Remote code for Kaon 570 sat box



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

Hello all, I wonder if anyone can help me, I have misplaced my remote control for my kaon 570 Satellite box and am In need for the code for it so I can simply use my thomson universal remote.

Any Ideas??

Cheers all 

IBIZAGREG


----------



## ibizagreg (Mar 16, 2008)

Bump


----------

